# Kelly



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kelly Anne, doesn't take a special day to remember you,we do that every day. We still miss you so much, and still some days it feels like yesterday that we sent you to the bridge - another golden who lost her battle with cancer. Although we lost you too soon at 10, we would not have missed any of the times we had together.

So Kelly, I'm sure you will have presents at the bridge, especially cuddly bunnies 'cos I know how much you loved yours - and I hope so much that you with our others - Rusty, Moss, Blue, Ginny, Holly, Ralph, Jemma and your cousin who you loved so much - Emma.

Keep running free girl and when you are tired sleep softly.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Kelly was beautiful,


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Kelly! I am sure you are celebrating with all our beautiful goldens at the bridge.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy birthday sweet Kelly at the Bridge!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday precious Kelly Anne. You'll always be in the heart of all who loved you. BTW, we have a pretty special girl here with Ann as a middle name. More often than not I call her Penny Ann.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kelly, I hope you are having fun


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kelly i am sure Sadie and Meg wished you a happy birthday and you all had a good party at the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday at the Bridge, dear Kelly. You are a very beautiful girl!
My Smooch is at the bridge and her Birthday was Feb. 14th, so you two
beauties can celebrate together!!!


----------

